# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Women and winstrol

## 1wheelr1

My wife wants to run Win b4 our show in 5 weeks. What should we know! Have plenty for her and I but really don't know dosage, if she should be on birth control ect...... Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## 1wheelr1

Bump....

----------


## thisAngelBites

I can't help you with amounts, but this is a pregnancy category X drug, which means it is KNOWN to cause birth defects. So I would say birth control would be a necessity.

----------


## 1wheelr1

> I can't help you with amounts, but this is a pregnancy category X drug, which means it is KNOWN to cause birth defects. So I would say birth control would be a necessity.


Thank you..

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

There is a thread from a couple of months back in the Member's Cycle Results section by a member called jackedgirl. I know less than nothing on the subject, but she went into some depth on her experience. good luck.

----------


## VegasBody

What about anavar ??? Instead

----------

